# Chevy Cruze 2015 taking long crank



## Alphazes (Nov 13, 2020)

Hey there all,

I have chevy cruze 2015. After lots of issues with car, yesterday battery just died. Called battery guy who replaced and told me there is some issue w since positive terminal is heating up without battery and after installing the battery too.

Now engine is taking long crank and sometimes several tries before it starts running.

Another issue is there is weired noise from engine. Rattling sound other than normal tappets.

PS car didnt had cranking issues earlier. Just wondering what's wrong!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

How does the positive battery terminal increase in temperature when it's not connected to the battery and doesn't have an external heat source?


----------



## Alphazes (Nov 13, 2020)

It is simple that something is grounded or not workong properly


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

But if the positive battery terminal is disconnected, the circuit is open. So it shouldn't be getting hot unless your warming it with a torch.


----------

